# does being induced hurt more than natural labour?



## mummyflanagan

i was just wondering does it hurt more?

i went into labour naturally with my first but doubt i will with this one. got MW coming round 2ma to talk about induction and give me a sweep.

im nervous about being induced as ive heard it hurts sooo much 

any ladies that can help me xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony. I spoke to friends afterwards with a few kids who had had natrual and induced labours, they also agreed the induced labours were more painful.

There a few on here who can give you positive stories however, i guess it depends on the person!.

personally its not an option i would take if i had the option that is!


----------



## mummyflanagan

i had really bad hip and back labour and to think of going thru worse pain than that is driving me mad but think things will start naturally now geting pains :) x


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree with madcatwoman, completly. most women will say it does hurt more (because contractions, dont build up-so you can't get used to them, they are stronger, longer, and more close together). But as she said, im sure some ppls experiences was different, but that will be the majority of your replies...i think...not to mention inductions can take days....and usually you arn't allowed to eat anything besides ice chips, so then you're hungry and your energy is depleted, and your contractions are worse and your hooked up to a bed and cant hardly move....so i guess it depends, some ladies get lucky, but id imagine its usually worse x


----------



## moomin_troll

i was induced with my first n went naturaly with my second. i was told being induced hurt more but i dont think there was much difference. 

it felt worse being induced because i was in labour longer n i wasnt able to move around :(

EDIT: i was induced by my waters being broken, i didnt need a drip as contractions started themselves after 15 mins


----------



## Snuffy

madcatwoman said:


> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.

This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.


----------



## chele

Wth induction your body can't build up natural endorphins and hormones to get you through the pain barriers like a natural birth does. The drip does it all for you. It's a false labour in a way and your body just cant take it.

I was in crippling agony as the drip was too much for me to take and the contractions were agony and not actually dilating me.

Go for natural if you can!


----------



## Eternal

If you have an induction with drip (patocin i think its called, something like that) then i beleive it does become very intense very quickly and as a result more painful. If you have a choice go for natural.

I keep praying these babies make an appreance by themselves as i wont to avoid being induced and avoid a section.


----------



## tristansmum

i was induced. never gone natural so can't compare but basically i had the pessary and was getting contractions every 5 minutes. they were totally bearable and i was laughing and joking. they broke my waters and bam! i was just hit was long painful contractions and it was very hard for me to cope without the gas & air. I never needed the drip. i can't say if its different but the waters breaking just brought them straight on.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i think it depends on _how_ your induced. some women only need the cath or the gel...i havn't read much about those contractions being too bad...if you dont need the drip then it will obviously be less painful than if you had to go on the drip...with that said, i know a lot of women who the gel did nothing and so they got contractions that wern't doing a dang thing, then ended up on the drip :( but ya never know! personally, i say if theres no medical reason, dont induce and save yourself any "what ifs" for induction. but thats just me! no judgement on anyone else and their choices :flower:

oh and i forgot to say, usually with an induction they will break your water at some point, in general...once your water goes, contractions are more painful because you have less "cushioning" ifykwim.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I was induced with DD1 (only with the pessary so cant comment on the drip), had natural but back to back labour with DD2 and natural 'normal' way around labour with DD3 and personally I wouldnt say that it made a difference in any of the ways, they all felt the same to me. It also didnt affect the timing of the labours either. :)


----------



## Snuffy

I never had the drip, just the pessary. My waters went on their own and it was unbearable instantly. 

Happily I have been told they won't induce me again due to having an emcs last time, just as well because I was going to refuse anyway lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

Snuffy said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...

this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.


----------



## Snuffy

madcatwoman said:


> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...

I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

i wasn't induced (as i said) but my water did break before i went into labor...and the baby was born sunnyside up. Ouch! i hear contractions arn't as bad if the waters havn't gone...hopefully thats the case this time...oh and baby isn't posterior :dohh: haha, that sucks! laboring without your waters is a BIG PITA!


----------



## madcatwoman

Snuffy said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:Click to expand...

there was no-one to see to me for 20mins,i was left clinging to the bed in tears,i couldnt draw a breath to shout,i nearly called a girl in the bed next to me to help but by that time my husband arrived and the a wheelchair.
our experiences must have been as bad as they were due to our waters going 1st i guess?


----------



## Guppy051708

madcatwoman said:


> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> there was no-one to see to me for 20mins,i was left clinging to the bed in tears,i couldnt draw a breath to shout,i nearly called a girl in the bed next to me to help but by that time my husband arrived and the a wheelchair.
> our experiences must have been as bad as they were due to our waters going 1st i guess?Click to expand...

It could be bc of that...its tough to say, however, i see you had a face presentation as well....with that comes LOADS of back labor. They MWs and OBs told me "if you can birth a posterior baby unmedicated, than you an anterior baby will be a breeze!" lol apparently its hardcore! So it could have been from that too. Guess you wont know until you are in labor again ;)

EDIT*** just realized face presentation isnt the same as posterior :dohh: ...i imagine they are similar in intensity though :shrug:


----------



## Louise N

I've only ever been induced so can't comapare with a labour that comes on naturally but in my case it was very fast and furious. I had the prostin gel, then they broke my waters at 4cm and hooked me up to the drip and my LO was born only 2 1/2 hours after that - with an hour of pushing so I went from 4 - 10cm very faaaast! I put that down to the hormone drip.


----------



## LorelaiLana

Just back from 24 hr induction with 4 pessaries n dlivery. After the 2nd...had killer back ache..took pethidine to fall asleep for good 8 hrs...then again had to take pethidine for back ache for next night sleep...next day morning the backache built up n only at the last moment did the pain transfer to front on tummy...nothing in the top of tummy though...but I knew it wad labour because it was painful to a whole new level and frequent and ryhtmic and started timing and screamed for midwife to take notice that this is active labour...she kept telling me it was not...but when I screamed house down with contraction start stop and announcement timings n interval she came checked and said I was 5 -6 cm dialted and took me to labour ....tried to talk me into leaving the gas n air I wad using to manage "backache"
In this ward, but I qudnt hear of it n took it with me until that labor ward n epidural was in...

Moral ...u know what is what even if u r a newbie just like I was....and I don't know if the backache from 2nd pessary was dilation pain or what...but I did not dilate even 1 cm until the 4th was in had bishop score of 4...but 6 hrs after that last one nothing...n then it all built to a crscendo quite quickly...


----------



## Guppy051708

snowball effect :( Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

Guppy051708 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> there was no-one to see to me for 20mins,i was left clinging to the bed in tears,i couldnt draw a breath to shout,i nearly called a girl in the bed next to me to help but by that time my husband arrived and the a wheelchair.
> our experiences must have been as bad as they were due to our waters going 1st i guess?Click to expand...
> 
> It could be bc of that...its tough to say, however, i see you had a face presentation as well....with that comes LOADS of back labor. They MWs and OBs told me "if you can birth a posterior baby unmedicated, than you an anterior baby will be a breeze!" lol apparently its hardcore! So it could have been from that too. Guess you wont know until you are in labor again ;)
> 
> EDIT*** just realized face presentation isnt the same as posterior :dohh: ...i imagine they are similar in intensity though :shrug:Click to expand...

well, i was told the face presentation would have made the pain worse,G&A didnt even tickle the spot, it was so painul i couldnt speak let alone scream,i could just about nod my head if someone asked me something.

id have loved to experience a normal labour. i was told with the face presenting my body wouldnt have probanly gone into labour natrually.


----------



## Guppy051708

madcatwoman said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> there was no-one to see to me for 20mins,i was left clinging to the bed in tears,i couldnt draw a breath to shout,i nearly called a girl in the bed next to me to help but by that time my husband arrived and the a wheelchair.
> our experiences must have been as bad as they were due to our waters going 1st i guess?Click to expand...
> 
> It could be bc of that...its tough to say, however, i see you had a face presentation as well....with that comes LOADS of back labor. They MWs and OBs told me "if you can birth a posterior baby unmedicated, than you an anterior baby will be a breeze!" lol apparently its hardcore! So it could have been from that too. Guess you wont know until you are in labor again ;)
> 
> EDIT*** just realized face presentation isnt the same as posterior :dohh: ...i imagine they are similar in intensity though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> well, i was told the face presentation would have made the pain worse,G&A didnt even tickle the spot, it was so painul i couldnt speak let alone scream,i could just about nod my head if someone asked me something.
> 
> id have loved to experience a normal labour. *i was told with the face presenting my body wouldnt have probanly gone into labour natrually.*Click to expand...

:dohh: i hate when docs (or whomever) say stuff like that! :wacko:
i was also told posterior babies would need c-sectioned...looks like we both prooved them wrong! haha. Babies really can make their debut in just about anyway possible, if we let them (outside of truly need medical intervention, like the c-section). this is a pretty cool article! I know you didn't have a nuchal cord, but same theory applies ;)

https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2011/09/22/grapich-birth-photo-of-baby-born-with-a-nuchal-hand/


----------



## madcatwoman

Guppy051708 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> For most,not everyone, then the answer is yes (for contractions that is).
> The contractions come on quicker, more full on (less build up), I had this and im afraid i cant lie, it was agony.
> 
> This is exactly how it was for me. My waters went and literally within minutes I was having full on contractions every couple of minutes. They had to wheel me to delivery where I asked for, and was given, an epidural straight away.Click to expand...
> 
> this happened to me too!!!!.one min i was fine,next my waters went and to be honest i felt like the contractions were going to kill me!:growlmad: i too had to recieve an epi asap.Click to expand...
> 
> I remember I was trying to inch my way to the buzzer to call a MW and although it was probably just a few minutes, it felt like an eternity because I had to keep stopping and having a whimper with the contractions. Yeowch :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> there was no-one to see to me for 20mins,i was left clinging to the bed in tears,i couldnt draw a breath to shout,i nearly called a girl in the bed next to me to help but by that time my husband arrived and the a wheelchair.
> our experiences must have been as bad as they were due to our waters going 1st i guess?Click to expand...
> 
> It could be bc of that...its tough to say, however, i see you had a face presentation as well....with that comes LOADS of back labor. They MWs and OBs told me "if you can birth a posterior baby unmedicated, than you an anterior baby will be a breeze!" lol apparently its hardcore! So it could have been from that too. Guess you wont know until you are in labor again ;)
> 
> EDIT*** just realized face presentation isnt the same as posterior :dohh: ...i imagine they are similar in intensity though :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> well, i was told the face presentation would have made the pain worse,G&A didnt even tickle the spot, it was so painul i couldnt speak let alone scream,i could just about nod my head if someone asked me something.
> 
> id have loved to experience a normal labour. *i was told with the face presenting my body wouldnt have probanly gone into labour natrually.*Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: i hate when docs (or whomever) say stuff like that! :wacko:
> i was also told posterior babies would need c-sectioned...looks like we both prooved them wrong! haha. Babies really can make their debut in just about anyway possible, if we let them (outside of truly need medical intervention, like the c-section). this is a pretty cool article! I know you didn't have a nuchal cord, but same theory applies ;)
> 
> https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2011/09/22/grapich-birth-photo-of-baby-born-with-a-nuchal-hand/Click to expand...

interesting link,cheers:thumbup:
the midwives and docs conferred for at least 2 hours as to what should happen, i was on the way to a section i believe. one doc said she would like to try forceps,she did,and he popped out quite quick!,his face was in a shocking state though,real bad!,and i had the 2nd deg tear.

ignore the state of me,this was how my boy looked:cry::cry:
this is also him 2 weeks on
 



Attached Files:







222692_10150184494556809_637601808_7257421_4576137_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 12









222361_10150196903626809_637601808_7333789_1326205_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Guppy051708

im so glad you were able to have a vaginal birth! that is awesome girl!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

:thumbup:thanks!,trust me to do things differently. ive added some pics encase you want a nosey


----------



## Guppy051708

awww, well i think you both did a great job and he is perfect :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

I keep reading that its more painful being induced. Im really worried already that i may go overdue and get induced :/


----------



## Guppy051708

bbyno1 said:


> I keep reading that its more painful being induced. Im really worried already that i may go overdue and get induced :/

being overdue does NOT mean you have to be induced!!! you CAN prevent that (assuming no medical issues). after you go "over" just ask for non fetal stress test and placental checks via ultrasound. trust me i went almost 2 weeks "overdue". there are laws to protect you and the decision you want to make. there are also options, no matter if a doctor gives you those options or not. just be sure to ask for the extra monitoring (even if your doc/MW doesn't bring it up) and youre golden! chances are everything will be fine, and then you'll go on your own :hugs: i also recommend finding out what your care providers c-section/induction rate is...if its high...get a new provider!


----------



## NawlinsMama

I was induced with DD, so I can't compare (Yet! Hopefully I'll be able to after this LO arrives!), but the contractions became VERY intense immediately after my water broke. I had a cervical insert (which did nothing), then pitocin for about 7 hours before my waters went. It was honestly quite, quite intense, but mostly because you don't get a chance to get used to the contractions; they come on too fast for that. I've heard that without pitocin contractions come on slower, more like a wave (building and subsiding) as opposed to all at once like mine did. That was definitely the worst part - not being prepared for the pain. I would recommend having someone watch your monitor so that you'll know when the contractions are coming, that would probably have helped me A LOT. :thumbup:
I ended up with only a shot of stadol for pain (on nurse's insistence that LO's heart rate was too high, and I NEEDED to take it...:growlmad:), so anyone thinking about still trying to keep it as natural as possible should go for it! It's very do-able! :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

There seems to be a theme here, for those whos waters went by themselves the induction seems to have been more painful, the more positive stories ive read about induction seems to be for those whos waters didnt go natrually, maybe im wrong??:shrug:

I was 2 weeks overdue, but i was also immobile due to spd, i could litterally shuffle to the loo and that was it!. I actually asked to be induced (i was very niaeve!!!!), and never again!, but im only choosing to have one baby anyway. If i did want another, never in a million years would i be induced, personally if i could persuade the NHS, id want a section, i had a terrible few months healing from a natrual, and had friends who had a section who were off shopping and feeling 'not too bad' 4 days later! and there was me 5 weeks later only just being able to sit down.


----------



## chuck

I went into spontaneous labour with my first but had synto to speed things along (worst decision of my life).

I can honestly say that no part of either labour that were natural hurt at all.

With DS1 it wasnt painful until they gave me that synto then even en epi and GnA didnt cut it as they kept turning that drip up.

With DS2 none of the labour hurt until he crowned.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I was induced last time and I know I am lucky when I say this but I had a fab IOL and loved it and would opt for it again but I also know it doesn't happen like that for everyone - if you are induced I too hope you are very lucky and it doesn't take ages, you do not need a drip and it isn't too painful :hugs:


----------



## mummyflanagan

thank you everyone :) ive still not popped yet xx


----------



## Guppy051708

you're only 2 days "overdue"! A normal pregnancy last from 37-42 weeks, so still PLENTY of time! I went to 41+5 :winkwink:


----------



## moomin_troll

i think the more u worry about going overdue the longer things will take.

RELAX lol the more relaxed u are the sooner things will happen, i believe anyway :)


----------



## Guppy051708

moomin_troll said:


> i think the more u worry about going overdue the longer things will take.
> 
> RELAX lol the more relaxed u are the sooner things will happen, i believe anyway :)

This couldn't have more truth to it! Seriously! I was 100% fine with being "overdue" but it was everyone else (medical providers included, despite no true medical need, friends & family) that would pressure about the induction. It got to a point where i had to unhook the phone, turn off my cell, and not log onto the internet! They had me so upset! & my mom lives 10 hrs away. I knew she was coming up that weekend. I went to bed upset bc i was going to get another induction speech the next day at my MW appt. well my water broke on its own at 3:30am the day after she got there! Emotional thinking has as much to do with labor as your baby does :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

Guppy051708 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i think the more u worry about going overdue the longer things will take.
> 
> RELAX lol the more relaxed u are the sooner things will happen, i believe anyway :)
> 
> This couldn't have more truth to it! Seriously! I was 100% fine with being "overdue" but it was everyone else (medical providers included, despite no true medical need, friends & family) that would pressure about the induction. It got to a point where i had to unhook the phone, turn off my cell, and not log onto the internet! They had me so upset! & my mom lives 10 hrs away. I knew she was coming up that weekend. I went to bed upset bc i was going to get another induction speech the next day at my MW appt. well my water broke on its own at 3:30am the day after she got there! Emotional thinking has as much to do with labor as your baby does :hugs:Click to expand...

everyone including my mw knew i was refusing induction. i dont count being overdue till 42 weeks anyway.
afew hours before i went into labour i had a bubble bath and had a chat to my bump lol i was so relaxed and ready.

i was 40 +4


----------



## Guppy051708

^ i really believe a good mentality and emotions plays into labor...going into labor and during labor. So many woman's labors slow down when they arrive at the hospital. Its not rocket science, its bc of the emotional state and the fact that a hospital is not familiar with them. It is such a primal thing. Even animals, if they dont feel safe to birth, they will get up and leave, their labor will stop, and when they feel the environment is good and safe, they will birth their babies. We arn't any different in that aspect. Deep down, i think ppl worried about going overdue are afraid of the induction, and to be honest i can't blame them one bit! Follow that intuition! The part of the brain used for labor is the oldest part of the brain! It has had so much time to evolve, and so for that i think its a very trust worthy instinct to follow.

i really agree with you hun, i went at 41+5...haha that was a long wait but i am SOOO glad i didn't do the induction, which they wanted to do the wednesday before (i went into labor friday and had my LO in my arms on saturday). It could have been a VERY different outcome if i would have agreed to induction, ESPECIALLY since DS was sunny side up. Plus, inductions can take days and theres a chance i would have had him about saturday anyways :dohh: Follow your instincts is the best thing i can say!


----------



## Guppy051708

This time i am not worried one bit! I got the hell out of the hospital and birthing at a free standing birth center with lay midwives (2) i am so excited! it is such a different experience! Even the monthly visits are different! Our visits are one hr in duration. I learn about them, they learn about me, and they teach me stuff! its such a great opportunity whereas my OB ...well i waited longer to see and then when i did it was less than 5 minutes. Youre in, you're out and then your done....never got a chance to really get to know them at all, and lets be honest, that is an important thing when it comes to birth! of course it wouldn't have mattered anyways since you get whoever is on call :wacko: but you catch my drift. :winkwink:

Also, with them (my new MWs), they dont even require any monitoring (fetal non stress test, ultrasound, etc) until you get to 42 weeks. They view that as a normal gestational period. Then if you get to 42 weeks they just ask you to get some monitoring done and if all is fine they let ya go until 43. I feel so much more confident this time...like i dont have to fight a system or anything. I am not stressed about induction one bit. And tbh, i think i wont be going as far over just bc i am not worried about and because i TRULY trust my providers and i know they WILL be the ones attending my birth, and i know they wont run me through "the system". Furthermore, if i did have to be transported to a hospital they will be going with me. I dont need a birth plan bc THEY are my birth plan. I wont have to worry about fighting the system there either and i know i would be getting an honest recommendation from them if any intervention was necessary


----------



## moomin_troll

i went 41+5 with my first and was in on n off early labour for 13 days :/ they broke my waters so was classed as induced. i had my second at home so didnt need to worry about the hospital even tho i had to go after for stitches :/


----------



## Guppy051708

moomin_troll said:


> i went 41+5 with my first and was in on n off early labour for 13 days :/ they broke my waters so was classed as induced. i had my second at home so didnt need to worry about the hospital even tho i had to go after for stitches :/

Oh, this gives me hope, i mean i have not trouble with going to 42 weeks, but dang, meeting my LO sooner would have been much better :haha:

You and i sound a bit a like when it comes to birthing :friends: 

& stitches, ouchie :hugs: but at least you had a great birth with ppl you trust...and im jelous you had a homebirth hahaa. (my insurance wont cover homebirth...but they will cover free standing birth center birth...with the same mws that do HB :dohh:) haha


----------



## moomin_troll

Guppy051708 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i went 41+5 with my first and was in on n off early labour for 13 days :/ they broke my waters so was classed as induced. i had my second at home so didnt need to worry about the hospital even tho i had to go after for stitches :/
> 
> Oh, this gives me hope, i mean i have not trouble with going to 42 weeks, but dang, meeting my LO sooner would have been much better :haha:
> 
> You and i sound a bit a like when it comes to birthing :friends:
> 
> & stitches, ouchie :hugs: but at least you had a great birth with ppl you trust...and im jelous you had a homebirth hahaa. (my insurance wont cover homebirth...but they will cover free standing birth center birth...with the same mws that do HB :dohh:) hahaClick to expand...


yes the stiches werent nice, and if i see the doctor who did them i will punch her haha she was awful. 
theres lots of us in the natural birthing section who think like u and me about birth :)
good luck, i hope baby isnt too "late" for u and u get the birth u want :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hun!
well im more confident this go around, so not worried about it....sorta hoping for an anterior baby and not a posterior one lol, but im not worried one bit about induction talk or anything. And i know since i did it once i will do it again :D 

me thinks me need to check out the natural birth section more often! haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

moomin_troll said:


> i went 41+5 with my first and was in on n off early labour for 13 days :/ they broke my waters so was classed as induced. i had my second at home so didnt need to worry about the hospital even tho i had to go after for stitches :/

Listen to this lady she is great :D xxx nice to see you hunni :hugs: how r u doing?


----------



## moomin_troll

Jai_Jai said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i went 41+5 with my first and was in on n off early labour for 13 days :/ they broke my waters so was classed as induced. i had my second at home so didnt need to worry about the hospital even tho i had to go after for stitches :/
> 
> Listen to this lady she is great :D xxx nice to see you hunni :hugs: how r u doing?Click to expand...

hahaha i no im amazing :thumbup: ive got lots going on, ile pm u when my hands are free


----------



## Jai_Jai

No rush hunni - you must be sooo busy but when you got a second that would be grand :) xxx


----------



## madcatwoman

I was bang on 42 weeks the day i was induced


----------

